# Average Going Price of Single Family Milk Cow?



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

Obviously, geography and local markets will make a difference on this but, just as a ballpark figure. If one were looking at a cow advertised as follows what would those of you with cattle experience consider a fair price? 

2 1/2 years old. Smaller sized. Brown Swiss/Guernsey/Jersey. Bred, but not confirmed, to Ayrshire for 2011 fall calf. Calved first calf last fall. Currently milking 35 lbs per day, 3.9% butterfat. Trained to lead. Quiet, calm temperament. Seller says she's as easy a cow to milk as she's ever had and says she has 10 years family milk cow experience. Tested neg for Johnes and comes from a Johnes neg herd of 3. 

It's pretty unlikely we'll go there at this time, but ... maybe.


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

Ozark Jewels just sold something close to that but Holstien for the advertized price of $650..not sure on what they settled on


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

Thank you. I saw that post but wasn't sure if Ozark Jewels' motivation to sell made for a low price point. We'll just say this one in my OP is advertised for considerably more...


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

Well, I went looking through as many other ads as I could find and either these people are crazy, this cow's milk contains gold bouillon or the Michigan dairy cow market is higher priced than most other places. It says they're open to offers, but I don't generally take that to mean "We'll accept half our asking price." :/


----------



## SweetwaterClyde (Aug 12, 2009)

A lot of good cows being slaughtered right now in my area due to dairy market downsizing. A dairy might also be willing to part with a 'loser' cow...one that does not make enough milk and they are going to send her to slaughter. A cow like that would probably make more than enough milk for your family and hogs, or cheese or whatever. Be nice, get in good with the owner, and he might just let you have the cow for what he would get for her live weight. Take a look at her records, try not to take a charity case animal that might be very sweet, think of a cow as an investment. Buying a ten year old anything, even a house should be approached with caution. Suggest buying a cow under 5 years of age. Good luck!


----------



## bigbluegrass (Jan 11, 2011)

In the past, in my experience, milk cows always sold for right around $1000 for a good milk cow, on average. Those prices were somewhat steady for the past 20 years if I remember correctly.

The past year or two I have seen a lot selling for around $500 to $600. That is slaughter price for a 1000# cow (holstein). You can't go wrong at that price. It is a good time to buy a milk cow. I still see some advertised at $1000-$1500 dollar range, but most people are taking much less. Based on my experience, I would say in another year or so the price of the milk cows is going back up higher than $1000, because there is going to be a shortage of milk and cows. I would suspect the price of milk in the store would go up first. But that is all pure speculation.

One thing I would say is be nice to the folks selling the milk cows. They probably bought their cows for $1000+ and are now forced to sell them for $600, since that is all the market will bring. Just saying.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

Thank you both. 

SweetWaterClyde -- I've been offered loser cows for basically free. But being that this would be our family's first milk cow I would prefer one already trained and used to the milking process. 

bigbluegrass -- I'm not sure what I said to make you think I would not be nice to the sellers but that impression was certainly not my intent. I don't plan to contact these sellers at all as their asking price seems so high I would find it offensive to offer them what the market seems to be bringing right now.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

around here a good family milk cow can sell very quickly for $1000 - $1200 but it must be hand milking trained.

I had three people lined up to buy our cow with tons more inquiries before I even said a word about selling her - all from people who knew we had to move. our large animal vet keeps having people call us to inquire. a family cow seems to be a rare bird.


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

We just bought a full blooded Jersey, 7 years of age, with one bad quarter who gives us about 3 gallons of milk a day, and her now 6 month old heifer calf, for $800.00 for the pair. We just bred the cow back to our neighbor's Jersey Bull in November.


----------



## DWH Farm (Sep 1, 2010)

If I were looking I would expect to pay around $1,000 - $1200. If I were going to be using the milk for my family, I would rather pay more for a vet checked confirmed healthy Johnes negative cow, than to get a bargain that might not have had the same care/testing, but that is just my opinion..


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

Nivensfamily said:


> If I were looking I would expect to pay around $1,000 - $1200. If I were going to be using the milk for my family, I would rather pay more for a vet checked confirmed healthy Johnes negative cow, than to get a bargain that might not have had the same care/testing, but that is just my opinion..


I agree whole-heartedly. I would gladly pay more for quality. Which is why I've turned down free cows in favor of continuing to look for one I feel is both better in quality and in fit for our needs. But it seems from the ads I could find in the general region that vet checked, healthy, Johnes neg cows with great care taking and keeping are going fairly low right now and the bargains are even lower. 


I'll pay more for quality rather than picking up a bargain auction special, but I won't necessarily pay above market value for exactly what I'm getting. That would just be a silly waste of money that could be invested in the farm in other areas. Like a milking machine...


----------



## DWH Farm (Sep 1, 2010)

olivehill said:


> I agree whole-heartedly. I would gladly pay more for quality. Which is why I've turned down free cows in favor of continuing to look for one I feel is both better in quality and in fit for our needs. But it seems from the ads I could find in the general region that vet checked, healthy, Johnes neg cows with great care taking and keeping are going fairly low right now and the bargains are even lower.
> 
> 
> I'll pay more for quality rather than picking up a bargain auction special, but I won't necessarily pay above market value for exactly what I'm getting. That would just be a silly waste of money that could be invested in the farm in other areas. Like a milking machine...


Yes, sometimes "free" isnt free.. In the end I decided to go with a dairy goat instead.. You might look into it.. Less $, easier to handle and gives more than enough milk for my family with extra for raising an orphan pig or 2 if needed..again, my opinion...


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

as a friend of mine once said about a man offering me $1500 for one of my milk cows that will let any calf suck.....he said if that was my cow somebody would only want to give $500 for her If I was trying to sell...and if I was trying to buy her they would want $2500


----------



## scholtefamily (Feb 25, 2010)

The average going rate in IL is between $1000-$1200.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

Nivensfamily said:


> Yes, sometimes "free" isnt free.. In the end I decided to go with a dairy goat instead.. You might look into it.. Less $, easier to handle and gives more than enough milk for my family with extra for raising an orphan pig or 2 if needed..again, my opinion...


I've spent a lot of time researching and drooling over dairy goats. Because I do agree a goat would provide plenty for us. We're not huge dairy eaters to begin with. Unfortunately, no matter how hard I try my husband is NOT jumping on that bandwagon. He has an extreme distaste for goat milk and goat milk products. (That, between me and you I suspect highly is more psychological than actual _taste_... ) So, a cow it will have to be. Luckily he does love straight from the cow raw milk so he's on board with home milked, just not goat. He also wants a feeder steer in the near future and last night mentioned that "if we get a milker the steer could live with her, right? So that would be good companionship?" so there's motivation there as well. Thank you for your help and suggestions. They're greatly appreciated.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

myersfarm said:


> as a friend of mine once said about a man offering me $1500 for one of my milk cows that will let any calf suck.....he said if that was my cow somebody would only want to give $500 for her If I was trying to sell...and if I was trying to buy her they would want $2500


:smiley-laughing013: Isn't that the truth!


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

Olivehill, I know of a few people with families that "don't like goat milk". They refill the store bought milk jugs with their goat milk and no one's the wiser :grin: Properly processed and produced, goat milk has no goaty flavor.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

My mom did that when I was a kid because my step father didn't "like" a certain brand of milk that was less expensive than the other kind. LOL! 

He's had goat milk and cheese from several dairies, different types of cheese, etc. Every time he says he doesn't like it. All have been free of any goaty flavor as I've tried them too. 

Besdies, I don't think he'd fall for the whole "that's not goat's milk" with a goat in the backyard and me milking it everyday. No matter how well processed and/or hidden the milk was. He's not the most observant man, but he's not the least observant either. LOL! 

He has very few food dislikes and has always been willing to try anything I put on the table -- which, married to me, is no small feat. LOL! So, it's really not a big deal if he would prefer cow. I just need to do more research on the cattle side of things, I suppose.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

Would anyone with cow experience be willing to take a look at the pictures of the cow in question and give me their opinion on her conformation, udder, etc? I don't feel comfortable putting her up for public critique, but would love some opinions.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I saw that ad - I think they are way high for a cross bred cow but it depends on how badly you want a milk cow. I bought my 3 yr old jersey, 6 weeks from calving from a small, organic family dairy for $800 last year. Bigger dairies around Grand Rapids, will sell you a cull cow by the pound - they just have to be ready to cull them. A friend of mine got her 6 gallon a day milker for just over $500. 

My cow is 3 qt-ed now and I want to trade her eventually. Look in the South Bend ads - there was a guy there hoping to lower the numbers on his herd a couple weeks ago. He was about 30 miles south of SB. He has registered, crosses, and grade jerseys. It might give you an idea on prices.

Are you planning on hand milking or machine milking?


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

I would love to see pictures, and as I said to someone a week or so ago, price is relative, if they get what they ask, it is a mute point. If they sit on the cow for awhile it may have been to high. 500.00 for a cow is cheap, unless the cow is ready for the butcher. If she is a wonderful cow, 4 quarters, 6 gal. milk per day, heifer calf by her side, registered, broke to lead, broke to hand or machine milk, can walk a marching band up next to her while milking. She is worth more than naormal, but if you want to get rid of this cow fast and want to find a good home, a cheap price will get you that result. I have a fantasic cow that is due to calf in two weeks, and she was expensive when I bought her, I would not sell her for less than 2500 right now. So price is only what you make of it. > Marc


----------



## bigbluegrass (Jan 11, 2011)

olivehill said:


> Thank you both.
> 
> SweetWaterClyde -- I've been offered loser cows for basically free. But being that this would be our family's first milk cow I would prefer one already trained and used to the milking process.
> 
> bigbluegrass -- I'm not sure what I said to make you think I would not be nice to the sellers but that impression was certainly not my intent. I don't plan to contact these sellers at all as their asking price seems so high I would find it offensive to offer them what the market seems to be bringing right now.


olivehill I sure didn't mean to imply you would be offensive to the seller. I apologize that it sounded that way. I was just saying the same thing you said. Walk away if the price is more than you want to pay. I am a little clumsy with my words. I only said that because I just sold a bred Jersey heifer to my neighbor for $700. He would not stop negotiating. I told him $1000 and he said he couldn't do that, but he wouldn't leave either. So petted her and petted her and ok, will I take $600.. I was just about worn out from trying to be nice. I should have left him out in the pasture petting her. He was negotiating all the way till he handed me the check, which was written out for $700 after I repeatly said $1000. Frustrating.

It seems like everyone on this forum appreciates a good milk cow. I know I do. I have two Jersey milk cows. The one I wouldn't sell at all - ever. Funny thing is, when I got the two cows, I liked the other one better - until I started milking them. I just don't know how some people can tell which cows will milk easier. I would have guessed the other way on mine.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

I was hoping you'd respond. Good to have an opinion from inside the state.  




Callieslamb said:


> I saw that ad - I think they are way high for a cross bred cow but it depends on how badly you want a milk cow.


Not badly enough to inquire unless I think it's a "it'd be crazy to pass this up" kind of opportunity. I'm not getting that feeling so far though. 



Callieslamb said:


> I bought my 3 yr old jersey, 6 weeks from calving from a small, organic family dairy for $800 last year. Bigger dairies around Grand Rapids, will sell you a cull cow by the pound - they just have to be ready to cull them. A friend of mine got her 6 gallon a day milker for just over $500.
> 
> My cow is 3 qt-ed now and I want to trade her eventually. Look in the South Bend ads - there was a guy there hoping to lower the numbers on his herd a couple weeks ago. He was about 30 miles south of SB. He has registered, crosses, and grade jerseys. It might give you an idea on prices.


]

Thanks. I'll take a look at that for comparison for the future. 

Are you planning on hand milking or machine milking?[/QUOTE]

Machine.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

bigbluegrass said:


> olivehill I sure didn't mean to imply you would be offensive to the seller. I apologize that it sounded that way. I was just saying the same thing you said. Walk away if the price is more than you want to pay. I am a little clumsy with my words. I only said that because I just sold a bred Jersey heifer to my neighbor for $700. He would not stop negotiating. I told him $1000 and he said he couldn't do that, but he wouldn't leave either. So petted her and petted her and ok, will I take $600.. I was just about worn out from trying to be nice. I should have left him out in the pasture petting her. He was negotiating all the way till he handed me the check, which was written out for $700 after I repeatly said $1000. Frustrating.
> 
> It seems like everyone on this forum appreciates a good milk cow. I know I do. I have two Jersey milk cows. The one I wouldn't sell at all - ever. Funny thing is, when I got the two cows, I liked the other one better - until I started milking them. I just don't know how some people can tell which cows will milk easier. I would have guessed the other way on mine.



Oh, no. No apology needed. I just wanted to make sure I hadn't given the impression that I would be rude to them. Misunderstandings happen when all we have is the written word and I thought perhaps there'd been one in the way I worded something.  

I'm not afraid to make an offer when someone indicates their price is negotiable but I try to keep my offer in the ballpark and don't haggle to death. I don't blame you for being taken aback by your neighbor. I'd have left him in the field. That is rude. I figure if I make an offer and the seller says no, lowest I can go is xyz, then xyz is his low dollar and I have two choices, accept it or walk away. Pretty simple, I'd say, but I've run into a few of those haggle until you fall over kind of people. Not my style. And the same goes for when I'm selling if I say my bottom dollar is $800, then my bottom dollar is $800. Anything below that and you're just wasting your breath. 


Thanks for chiming in!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I machine milk. I get about 4 gallons a day on 6 lbs of grain and just under a bale of grass-alfalfa mix hay. I'm raising steers on the extra milk right now. It's been a good experience for us. Had a bit of trouble getting her bred - catching a cow in heat with only 1 cow is tricky. I'm not saying the one advertised won't be a nice cow I just don't think the crosses are worth what a full-blood will bring you. If you want a cheaper cow, you can find one. If you want a more expensive cow, you can find one. It's all in what you want and what you want to spend. Some don't want to get cows from large dairies so their choices are more limited. 

I originally bought a holstein/jersey heifer as a baby. I wanted to give myself time to get used to the idea of a milk cow. But, in the end - she was taking too long to get big enough and I sold her last summer to a great family over in the thumb and bought my current cow. It's all in what you want and can afford to do. I don't need a registered cow. I am not willing to pay top price for a family cow and certainly don't need more milk than I am currently getting. That's just me.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

I am pretty much of the same mind. I don't need papers and I don't need a top-producer. A few gallons a day is plenty for us to drink; make cheese, cream cheese, sour cream, yogurt, etc _and_ still have excess for the hogs. 

Thanks for the feed figures too.


----------



## Laura Workman (May 10, 2002)

You know, I wanted a cell phone for my husband. All the reasonably priced ones had been sold, so I called on an expensive one. I told them I wanted a phone like the one they had, but was really looking to pay just half of what they wanted. No pressure at all, I just wondered whether they would be interested in selling for that. They said yes! Mine was the only call they'd gotten in response for their ad! It never hurts to try. I tell people I don't want to insult them, but what I have to spend is X dollars, and if they'd feel OK selling for that, it would make me very happy. You never know what options someone may have, and it may turn out that dealing with you is the best one!


----------



## trbizwiz (Mar 26, 2010)

A little off topic, but Red Polls are great milkers. But they are a beef breed. It seems your husband as aspirations to raise a steer, and to milk you will have to breed her anyway. I am on my first breeding of 2 red poll heifers, but from everything I have read they can pretty much milk non stop even through breeding and delivery of next calf. Also their milk is supposed to be a type that has fewer allergies. They have a very mild temperment, adn do fantastic on grass. 
I can vouch for their temperment, and their grazing capabilities. I have fed very little hay, and all I fed was related to my own mistakes.
In March and April I can vouch for their mothering. I have no intentions of milking mine, but they have been a dual purpose breed.
a cow calf pair will run you $1100 to $1800 depending on the animal and the seller.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

LJ That's a great story and good advice, especially the way things are now.


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

trbizwiz I worked at a RedPoll dairy in IL. were I learned to milk cows with a machine...also were learned about the parlor I have now...they were gentle and easy milkers had great looking calfs


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

I have a friend in Arkansas who has a nice Jersey-Dexter cross, due with her 3rd calf in spring, and she is asking $800.00 for her. 
P.J.


----------



## Creamers (Aug 3, 2010)

A quality animal goes for $1,200 and up. . .no problem around here


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

It's pretty easy in my area at the time to find a good family milk cow in the 3-5 range for $800 or so. Two to three years ago it would've been $2000 and the cow would've had to have been a washed out dairy cow.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

francismilker said:


> It's pretty easy in my area at the time to find a good family milk cow in the 3-5 range for $800 or so. Two to three years ago it would've been $2000 and the cow would've had to have been a washed out dairy cow.


Sad, Sad, Sad, somebody will wake up one of these days when all the small dairies are gone, and you HAVE to buy milk from a mega dairy. I`m going to have a glass of milk and some cookies. > Marc


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

springvalley said:


> Sad, Sad, Sad, somebody will wake up one of these days when all the small dairies are gone, and you HAVE to buy milk from a mega dairy. I`m going to have a glass of milk and some cookies. > Marc



Exactly, like I've said in previous threads lately, I can't sell my bred cows today for what I paid for them as day old heifers. 

Something's gotta give. I don't think it has anything to do with the mega dairies at the time. Although they probably helped this situation along a bit by flooding the milk market when numbers were good. I don't see them feeding their cattle any cheaper than we do. 

Whether the price for cattle come back or not depends solely on the milk price. And, as in the past, let the milk check raise out of the red and into the black and some will start buying hoards of heifers. (Only to see the prices fall before those heifers are ever in production.)


----------



## Apryl in ND (Jan 31, 2010)

Around here that cow would probably go for $1500 +.


----------



## Judith (Jan 10, 2003)

We pay 1600-2000 for springers
And about 1200 for bred Holstiens ( BC Canada) You can find culls here but I would be very careful, cows are worked VERY hard here and they would be pretty rough.


----------



## Creamers (Aug 3, 2010)

> I have a friend in Arkansas who has a nice Jersey-Dexter cross, due with her 3rd calf in spring, and she is asking $800.00 for her.


Which that was in Ohio, WV or Ky - lol


----------



## trbizwiz (Mar 26, 2010)

Just an FYI here is a link to contact info for the Indiana Red Poll association. If you are interested in a dual breed that will give you plenty of milk and great little beef steers, give them a call. http://www.americanredpolls.com/Regions/Indiana.html
I'll bet they can get you in contact with a breeder in your area that has the traits you are looking for.
The national red poll assoc, also has a grass fed initiative, so some breeder members are registered on there as well. If you are interested in grass only diet for your milk cow, you might try to buy from a grass fed herd.
her is a link to the grass fed directory http://www.americanredpolls.com/Grass Directory/directoryindex.htm


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

myersfarm said:


> Ozark Jewels just sold something close to that but Holstien for the advertized price of $650..not sure on what they settled on


Yes, I did price my #99 at $650-vet confirmed bred. There were several reasons she was priced this way. 

She was broke to machine milk, in a herd. That is not the same as being broke to stantion milking, either hand or machine. If she had been broke to hand milk, I would have priced her higher.

She was not old, but she was older. I did not know her exact age. So I priced her lower.

She had teats that were harder to milk when she first freshened, the only reason I sold her. If not, I would have priced her higher.

And I needed the money to pay my brother-in-law for the use of his pasture for my heifers. So I needed a quick sale. Otherwise I would have priced her higher.

So......all this to say that *if* she had been a younger cow, easier-sized teats, hand broke to milk, and time was on my side......she would have been $800-$950. And if she had been a more manageable size(she was a LARGE holstien), Jersey or Jersey cross, she would have been $1000 or more.

All these things should be taken into consideration when looking for a family milk cow.


----------

